# Polaris Scrambler 1000 (Headlight Delete Mod)



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

Polaris Scrambler 1000 (Headlight Delete MOD) - YouTube


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

LOL looks easy enough, I feel I can pull it off.


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

Thats funny right there


----------

